# Not truly vintage to me but...



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I have see that few time before.. They are tricky to remove conductors from that device..

I know GE and Leviton and couple others did make that style before ..

I belive it is in mid 60 or 70's era but not sure when they first came out on that ( the early backstabbers )


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

It was tricky but I was careful because I wanted to keep it in my keepsakes box. I love finding weird stuff. It was also interesting because the house was from the mid-late 1980s.
Every junction box holds a surprise. Lol


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> Every junction box holds a surprise. Lol


 Crackerjacks got nuthin' on our trade Maj....:no:,check out the old SqD stab-in brkr i found a while back.....:no:never seen one before or after either.....











~CS~


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

chicken steve said:


> Crackerjacks got nuthin' on our trade Maj....:no:,check out the old SqD stab-in brkr i found a while back.....:no:never seen one before or after either.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well hot dog! Now I gotta find one of those!


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I installed those in 1970. 2nd. year then.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I have couple of SqD tandam breakers like what Chicken steve posted and i do have one lay some where in the shop in usa..


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Rad. I'm starting to feel like there isn't much you guys haven't seen!


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Majewski said:


> Rad. I'm starting to feel like there isn't much you guys haven't seen!


These guys are crazy in electrical knowledge . Much experience here and locations. I believe the locations part is key.


Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Yup!


----------



## tomyd2233 (Apr 9, 2016)

Omg. Those old tandems and that stab recp are all over downtown riverside here in Jacksonville Florida. Along with knob n tube and old fuse main panels, and screw shell boxes. Service work makes a killing on that crap. Especially on the FPE panels.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Maybe I should move! Lol


----------



## tomyd2233 (Apr 9, 2016)

Brother, I make a killing on service changes, and re wires. Its insane. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomyd2233 (Apr 9, 2016)

And the newer FPE breakers made by ITE, I take them to a breaker place here in Jacksonville to recycle them. They pay pretty good, especially for the 100,150, and 200amp mains of the newer UL listed (correctly lol) types. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomyd2233 (Apr 9, 2016)

I found that if you kick a few bucks here and there to the home inspectors around town, they will send work your way. Grease the machine, so to speak

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

:whistling2:


----------



## tomyd2233 (Apr 9, 2016)

Naw, just learned some tricks in the last 30yrs in the craft.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm just joshing ya.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Zinsco had breakers with push and pray terminals also, had a bunch of 50+ year old Eagle back wire only duplex receptacles was going to send to someone as a joke.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Norcal said:


> Zinsco had breakers with push and pray terminals also, had a bunch of 50+ year old Eagle back wire only duplex receptacles was going to send to someone as a joke.


I would imagine a look of "wtf" on their face. lol


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

tomyd2233 said:


> And the newer FPE breakers made by ITE, I take them to a breaker place here in Jacksonville to recycle them. They pay pretty good, especially for the 100,150, and 200amp mains of the newer UL listed (correctly lol) types.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



ITE never made any FPE breakers.


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

tomyd2233 said:


> And the newer FPE breakers made by ITE, I take them to a breaker place here in Jacksonville to recycle them. They pay pretty good, especially for the 100,150, and 200amp mains of the newer UL listed (correctly lol) types. ...[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> Crackerjacks got nuthin' on our trade Maj....:no:,check out the old SqD stab-in brkr i found a while back.....:no:never seen one before or after either.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those baby's were popular in Canada


----------

